# Traffic picked up here for a bit then....



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

really dropped off


we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again


fuck the outside world- its led by sheep while the wolves fatten everyone up.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really dropped off
> 
> 
> we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again
> ...



Go make us all samiches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2017)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Go make us all samiches
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Grilled chicken only for you and me homes, summer is coming


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really dropped off
> 
> 
> we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again
> ...


Absolutely. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

should I just ban anyone who brings up political shit?
should I ban myself?


whats your favorite sandwich


I'll rebuild your transmission and smith your guns too while Im at...want me to take a look at your labs?
I think Im the only one of the mods that actually has a degree in anything medical.....I could be wrong tho


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

dave 236 said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



..
we should talk about allergies instead old friend...I am now allergic to potatoes..I really like potatoes


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not a mod. Nor would I like to be but I totally agree that we should focus on more personally specific things. I stop watching news during elections for this very reason but fuck I fear this contention isn't ending any time soon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 2, 2017)

Plus I like cars and guns. Sheri you should be mod of those forums.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Feb 2, 2017)

I think a little political joking and bs is ok (trump looks like a pedo cheeto, Hilary has a dick etc) but when people start riding their moral/political high horse in AG I wanna shoot myself lol


----------



## dave 236 (Feb 2, 2017)

Exactly

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

dave 236 said:


> Plus I like cars and guns. Sheri you should be mod of those forums.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




.
I was a mod for a small motorcycle forums years ago- like before everything everyone rode was fuel injected..lol
and was a police and fire mod for a bit (when I was a medic- no one loves the medics  ) 
and I write for a car blog that a friend has- but that's in its infancy


and I don't think the contention is going away either- it sucks- all the way around

seems hard lines have been drawn in the sand


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really dropped off
> 
> 
> we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again
> ...



... if you take away the 'dream' of defending & protecting trump, they wouldn't be here...  we know who was here when things were tough, & it was none of these current trump slaves..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> I think a little political joking and bs is ok (trump looks like a pedo cheeto, Hilary has a dick etc) but when people start riding their moral/political high horse in AG I wanna shoot myself lol




..
Im getting there myself but only because of the internet echo chamber

Im all about a real discussion in person

easier to stop an argument with friends in person when youre like..bro- if you dont stfu Im gonna go take the cv joints out of your puny car- srs...stfu
lets talk about tits


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

charley said:


> ... if you take away the 'dream' of defending & protecting trump, they wouldn't be here...  we know who was here when things were tough, & it was none of these current trump slaves..




..
I came over here regularly to avoid dorks 
but Im like an argument magnet- its an inherent weakness


I only jumped in to that last one because I love you and want to you to keep posting naked asians with bongs

thats what imf is really about- gears and tits..right? amirite?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

OH OH

these forums taught me something important- how to argue with the chinese- I got a chinese hair dealer (dont ask- its a thing) o give me back some of my money when they sold me crappy hair that was treated with silicone to make it look like good hair...

then I got the silicone off it..and sealed it with gelatin ..winning!


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> I came over here regularly to avoid dorks
> but Im like an argument magnet- its an inherent weakness
> 
> ...




.. Darling Sheri...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> should I just ban anyone who brings up political shit?
> should I ban myself?
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind climbing under a car with you,or at least into the back seat....


----------



## CG (Feb 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> Im getting there myself but only because of the internet echo chamber
> 
> Im all about a real discussion in person
> ...



I'm a big fan of tits. All shapes and sizes. Real, fake, don't matter to me


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 3, 2017)

I Approve this thread.  Would be nice to see imf gain some strength again.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Feb 3, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really dropped off
> 
> 
> we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again
> ...


You know what will get traffic going, these guys want to see some skin

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## ezjax (Feb 3, 2017)

Crazy,  i wonder where everyone went


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 3, 2017)

spinyvegeta said:


> You know what will get traffic going, these guys want to see some skin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Where the hell you been hiding?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

spinyvegeta said:


> You know what will get traffic going, these guys want to see some skin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk



..

I showed some skin- it got no love and prince buried it under hors

so I took it down

I was showing off boob tats too.....charley put my ass in the ass thread...thats still there


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm here too, just getting dangerously small need to eat a sandwich 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## charley (Feb 4, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> I showed some skin- it got no love and prince buried it under hors
> 
> ...



... you talkin' bout dis sweet ass ???


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah.. Food allergies suck. Worst part is, not knowing that you're now allergic to something that you've eaten throughout your entire life. I'm originally from Northeast.. Grew up eating seafood, but found out the hard way, not too long ago, I'm now deathly allergic too shellfish. 

Eating an entire fried clam basket myself, made things much clearer for me to see.. 

And yes.. Fuck politics here. Its tearing this country up. No need for same to happen here.



SheriV said:


> ..
> we should talk about allergies instead old friend...I am now allergic to potatoes..I really like potatoes


----------



## BadGas (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you for the repost Charles.. I missed this one. 

Sheri... That ass looks delicious.. Added to spank bank. 



charley said:


> ... you talkin' bout dis sweet ass ???


----------



## BadGas (Feb 5, 2017)

Thinking we should bump this one back to the top.. For obvious reasons


----------



## SheriV (Feb 6, 2017)

This. Some people can't take a hint.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm terrible with hints.. Am I banned?



SheriV said:


> This. Some people can't take a hint.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 6, 2017)

are you still posting?

we can't ban anyone here.....think of the repercussions if people got banned


----------



## Dannie (Feb 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> really dropped off   we should all be living under marshall law within the next two years- so I vote for dropping political discussion and news from the board and attempting to make IMF great again   fuck the outside world- its led by sheep while the wolves fatten everyone up.


  Get your ass out and bring some traffic to IMF.   Note, there will some admirers and some haters too... but still traffic.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Feb 7, 2017)

charley said:


> ... you talkin' bout dis sweet ass ???


That's sexy as hell

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## G3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sheri, I have to ask, WTF is "Marshall Law"?  love your picture


----------



## CG (Feb 7, 2017)

Dannie said:


> Get your ass out and bring some traffic to IMF.   Note, there will some admirers and some haters too... but still traffic.



I'm pretty sure anyone with eyes can see her ass is out : lol


----------



## SheriV (Feb 7, 2017)

Dannie said:


> Get your ass out and bring some traffic to IMF.   Note, there will some admirers and some haters too... but still traffic.




..

I tried that! lol


----------



## spinyvegeta (Feb 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> I tried that! lol


Nudes in my inbox will help

Puhleeze 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannie (Feb 7, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> I tried that! lol



Try again, get some thighs in there too


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 8, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> I tried that! lol


Just talk about fixing transmissions or some shit Like that. Guys love a gal who can fix shit. That will bring them in 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2017)

G3 said:


> Sheri, I have to ask, WTF is "Marshall Law"?  love your picture



You got me...I wrote it fast


----------



## Intense (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks to Sheri IML has seen it's last glory day(s)(Thanks for being so political). I believe this time it lasted what, 4 days? 



Notbad.jpeg






Jokes on you guise. Sheri only sends me nudes, in exchange she requires me to send her dirty political smut, and mandatory cawk pics.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2017)

I really do like dirty political smut


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2017)

smutty smutty


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2017)

WOW !!   what a man, fake hair , fake skin color, fake news, fake honesty, fake morality....


----------



## SheriV (Feb 8, 2017)

He needs the easy D


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 9, 2017)

charley said:


>



Little more to the right next pic please....


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


> smutty smutty


----------



## spinyvegeta (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 18, 2017)

Spiny! 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## JR. (Feb 19, 2017)

As long as he gets the job done! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 19, 2017)

Why can't you fags let this place die?? Sure you were internet popular 10 years ago but now you're old and nothing more than a distant memory.. :cofee:


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 19, 2017)

AllNattayAllLean said:


> Why can't you fags let this place die?? Sure you were internet popular 10 years ago but now you're old and nothing more than a distant memory.. :cofee:


eddie


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 20, 2017)

AllNattayAllLean said:


> Why can't you fags let this place die?? Sure you were internet popular 10 years ago but now you're old and nothing more than a distant memory.. :cofee:



Negged for spelling coffee wrong and fucking up the coffee emoji....


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 20, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> eddie



It's your mother fucking conscience bitch.


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 20, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> Negged for spelling coffee wrong and fucking up the coffee emoji....



I'd neg you for lying about negging me.  Glad to see you still haven't grown a set yet, SheriV is the only one with some swing around here.


----------

